# Marriage in hong kong



## joenasia (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm very sure this subject has been addressed however I did not find in my search . I'm American and my fiancé is Filipina and we like the idea of civil wedding simple, private in HK. Any direction would be appreciated. Permits , times of wait, papers etc. thanks in advance.


----------

